# Vinegerette......



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 27, 2004)

K so I want a dressing that has minimum extras, I'd like one in the 4 carbs and under 50 calorie range per 2 tbsp.....anyone have a good suggestion?  I made one yesterday but it was way too vinegary.....add some water but then that just pulled away from the vinegary taste too much.....I used White vinegar(can you use Balsamic?) dash of oil, parmesean, oregano, thyme, pepper, i think oops and worchester.....anyone else have a thought...  

Tanis


----------



## ironchef (Jul 27, 2004)

Most vinaigrettes go three parts oil to one part acid, depending on the density of the oil. For example, if you are using extra virgin olive oil, you can use two parts oil to one part vinegar because the oil so much thicker than say, canola or sunflower oil. I usually use canola or sunflower oil when making vinaigrettes, because of the neutral taste. Here's a basic balsamic vinaigrette recipie:

Yield: 1 Cup

3/4 cup Sunflower or Canola Oil
1/4 cup Balsamic Vinegar
1 tsp. Dijon Mustard
2 tsp. Honey
1 Tbsp. Fresh Tarragon
1 Medium Shallot, chopped

Kosher Salt and Pepper to taste

Combine all ingredients except for the oil, salt, and pepper in a food processor. Slowly drizzle in the oil while processing, until vinaigrette becomes thicker and emulsified. Season to taste with salt and pepper.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 27, 2004)

Oh thank you so much!  Once I screwed up mine, I was just adding a drizzle of Balsamic to the bowl after that fact.  I tell ya....I went to a food auction not too long ago and ended up with TWO bottles of the stuff with no use for them...hmmm i thought i was only bidding on one...well now I'm the proud owner of two....this will do wonders thank you one again!


----------

